# NCT - Failed Emissions - How to Remedy and Cost



## niceoneted (1 Jul 2007)

Hi all,

I had my NCT on Friday. Fonthill. Opel Astra 1999. Going great or so I thought!!
There are two emissions tests one while the engine is idle,  which it passed  and one when the engine is revved which it failed :-( 

I asked the guy can it be fixed and his reply was that everything can be fixed.
I had the exhaust completely replaced 13 months ago. I'm sure this is of relevance.

Does anyone know how big/small a job this is,  what actually needs to be done and an approximate cost before I go near the mechanic tomorrow. 
I'm in the position where I am on the brink of changing the car but if I can pass the test (without huge outlay for this job) I'll keep driving the car for another while so as I don't have to borrow for the next one.

All help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## silvermints (1 Jul 2007)

its not a big job to get your emissions sorted. an engine tune up will do the trick and isnt expensive. good luck with it


----------



## bullbars (2 Jul 2007)

Is it diesel or Petrol?
If its diesel, fire in a fiver worth of petrol next time you fill up and it usually give the engine a cleaning!


----------



## niceoneted (2 Jul 2007)

Thanks guys,

It's petrol and I should also note it has had a full service about 3/4 weeks ago, new oil, filter, spark plugs etc.


----------



## aircobra19 (2 Jul 2007)

niceoneted said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> It's petrol and I should also note it has had a full service about 3/4 weeks ago, new oil, filter, spark plugs etc.



You should have ask them to check the emissions. Could be many reasons why its failed.


----------



## niceoneted (12 Jul 2007)

I got the mechanic to have a look at this and sure enough he agreed the emissions were too high. He did a few checks and determined that the CAT needed to be changed - I had a problem with this being blocked about 18 months ago and the exhaust was eventually changed. 
New one is €600 ish which is a no runner as I'm thinking of changing the car in about 10/12 months. He has sourced a second hand one from a scrap yard but now is kinda giving me the run around about fitting it. 
Thinking of getting a second opinion but don't know any other mechanics? any one know a good reputable and fairly priced one, north kildare/south meath area,

alternatively I have come across something on the web which I cannot seem to locate again where it suggested that you add a substance called 'smoke stop' (or it can go by another name) to the engine oil and this will sort the problem. Anyone know or heard of this? Did it work? and/or were there any negative later reactions from it. Where could I get it - assume maybe motor factors/ Halfords? 

Any further help on this much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Guest125 (12 Jul 2007)

Smoke stop is for Diesel engines.Something must be poisioning the cat.You need to sort that issue out first or the replacement will suffer the same fate.Get the ecu "read" for fault codes.It's either the oxygen(lambda) sensor gone lazy or the temperature sensor is dead.These are the most popular failing components.


----------

